# St. Joseph Bay tagged tourney



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone doing this ?????

http://www.stjosephbaytaggedtourney.com/


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

i'll be fishing it. no high hopes though. that's a big body of water to find 1 of 20 fish


----------

